# SSOTM Discussion



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm going to leave this thread pinned for all SSOTM discussion instead of making a new one every month. This is the place to discuss the nominees, to share your reasons for nominating or voting and to say thanks for a nomination.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Lots Of Good Competition This Month.

I Nominated The Turkey Shuckapow Because Of The Amazing Use Of Materials And The Hard Work Put Into It.

A Close Second For My Nomination Was Going To Be Quercusuber's Mesquite. I'm Glad Parnell Nominated It, It Definitely Deserves To Be Up There As Well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

"Shuckapow" is the best slingshot name ever :lol:
Lots of love for naturals so far, even without a separate category :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks ryguy and MJ for my first ever double nomination!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u SOO SOO much for the nomination Marnix! I sure do appreciate it buddy. Good luck everybody!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

TSM thanks man for the nomination!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you outlaw for the nomination.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

That pfs by metropolicity is the nicest pfs I've seen to date. I want it


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hattori Hanzo said:


> That pfs by metropolicity is the nicest pfs I've seen to date. I want it


Thanks man! I had a lot of fun making it but it took a lot of flak because of the shallow top slot. Works fine for me.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

If it works for you then that's all you can ask for something you've made for yourself. If I could I'd pat you on the back. I love the fact it almost looks like its got a trigger.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Love That PFS, It Looks Amazing! I Knew Had To Be Nominated Sooner Or Later.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the nod Btoon!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I want to thank AmmoMike and V.D.S. for the nominations, I am truly honoured.

However, AmmoMike you are 5 months too slow with the nom: here is the original post. 

Thanks again for the honour.

Darren


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I would like to thank TSM for nomination my side of our xmas in july trade. I am honored to even be nominated and knowing that you like it makes me feel like I have already won something. Thank you buddy.

Be well,
SF/ Angelos


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mister Magpie said:


> I want to thank AmmoMike and V.D.S. for the nominations, I am truly honoured.
> 
> However, AmmoMike you are 5 months too slow with the nom: here is the original post.
> 
> ...


MrMagpie and Ammo Mike, sorry I had to take that sling down from the Nominations.... Thanks for being honest Darren. Didn't catch that. AmmoMike, Nominate another one if you wish sir 

And to the rest of yas, there are a lot of fine slingshots made from July1-July31!!!!!!! Only 11 Nominations ?!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

A new month is up and running! Discuss.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you Tree fork for the nomination , I really appreciate that bud.now if I cud make a slingshot as good as u shoot a slingshot, I might could actually win the ssotm lol


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for the nomination, Aefr!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

DougDynasty said:


> Thank you Tree fork for the nomination , I really appreciate that bud.now if I cud make a slingshot as good as u shoot a slingshot, I might could actually win the ssotm lol


I think you got it this month ! If slingshots were shots, You nailed the 100 foot match light !


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the nomination! Flattered to say the least.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u very much! And ur welcome Greavous. I love ur work


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Are you freakin' kidding me?! Canh8r, my man, you shouldn't have. Truly an embarrassment of riches.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yahoo! Just checked the noms. Thanks Peppermack!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great job to everyone so far with the nominations! *We already have 14 nomz and it's only Tuesday!* Lets see if we can't have even more nominations throughout the week! There are more than a few worthy slingshots remaining. Nominate someone why don't cha? It's not hard. If anyone has any questions on how to nominate someone, just ask here


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Two of mine nominated! 

Thanks, MJ and TSM :banana:


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks rock Slinger for nominating my TTF antler hybrid
It means alot to be given the chance of winning thus very strong month,best of look to you all.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay, so I am slowwwwww!

Thanks so much ryguy27 for nominating my poplar pfs!

Darren


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Wrongly put vote here. Oops!

Edited out & re-posted correctly. Still a newbie...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

DogBox said:


> Wrongly put vote here. Oops!
> Edited out & re-posted correctly. Still a newbie...


Sorry but you put your vote in October 2013. Try again


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes Btoon84, I goofed big-time! And have apologised on the Competitions Section. Sorry for leaving a trail of error. My life @ the moment... :iono:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

DogBox said:


> Yes Btoon84, I goofed big-time! And have apologised on the Competitions Section. Sorry for leaving a trail of error. My life @ the moment... :iono:


It's alllllll good dude  no worries! If that's the worst that happens 'round here I'd say we're doin' alright!  Besides, I really like the Jean de Nimes slingshot and think it rightly deserves a nomination. Glad you finally got it right


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Only 11 "Nomz" So Far? Let's See Some More Slingshot Love!


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Why is the October voting already locked?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Macfz said:


> Why is the October voting already locked?


Nominations take place the first week of a month, Voting takes place on the second week of the month.. Sorry ya missed it... But November is right around the corner..


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

NoobShooter said:


> Macfz said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the October voting already locked?
> ...


Ohh ok thanks for the s pluhnayshin


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Noobshooter, thanks so much for the November 2014 nomination. Wow! That made my day!

Darren


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

TSM thank you very much for nominating my little oak and Buffalo horn catty. I'm actually speechless, all I can say is thank you and wow what a lovely line up so far.!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Dang guys! Not one, but TWO noms!

Thanks SSF!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

That's because your twice as good as me!! 
Good luck Metro.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Aah rats that sounded much better in my head than it reads. Sorry Metro I didn't intend to sound like a peanut. I guess I'm just over excited about being nominated for the first time. 
My apologies sir. 
Clint.


----------

